# Seeing if my "camera" changes at 100 posts.........



## ScottyP (May 8, 2012)

I currently have 98 posts and this is my 99th. I want to see if my rating of PowerShot G12 changes when I hit 100.


----------



## ScottyP (May 8, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I currently have 98 posts and this is my 99th. I want to see if my rating of PowerShot G12 changes when I hit 100.



So this reply is my 100th post....


----------



## ScottyP (May 8, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have 98 posts and this is my 99th. I want to see if my rating of PowerShot G12 changes when I hit 100.
> ...



Re-SULT! I see that I am now a "T3i". 

I'd like to thank my wife for putting up with my constant posting, and also the moderators who make all this possible. And also all the "dreamers" out there. You keep on dreaming and someday perhaps you too can soar at these heights. Thank you. Thank you. :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*



You could, of course, click the Members tab, view the member list, click Posts for a descending sort on that column, and see (or reasonably guess) all the 'break points' in the first 7-8 pages. 

Naah, too easy.


----------



## Admin US West (May 8, 2012)

Maybe we should run a random number generator and add that to 100 just to give you a new target


----------



## takoman46 (May 8, 2012)

LOL. I clicked on this topic wondering what it was about... LOL


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I currently have 98 posts and this is my 99th. I want to see if my rating of PowerShot G12 changes when I hit 100.



Dam it...i want to be 5D III with 70-200 f2.8 IS II attached....How do I do that????


----------



## Janco (May 8, 2012)

Such an emotional moment. I'm touched.... Thank you so much for sharing it! Let's hug.


----------



## marekjoz (May 8, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have 98 posts and this is my 99th. I want to see if my rating of PowerShot G12 changes when I hit 100.
> ...



Ask Anonymous ;D


----------



## zim (May 8, 2012)

I’m not worthy, I’m not worthy


----------



## zim (May 8, 2012)

……. Oh wait I am  ;D


----------



## scottkinfw (May 8, 2012)

Nice to have goals!



ScottyP said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...


----------



## Jamesy (May 8, 2012)

What happens when the T4i gets released - will they remain a mere T3i? LOL


----------



## bycostello (May 8, 2012)

got some time on your hands eh!


----------



## ScottyP (May 8, 2012)

I hear that when you work your way all the way to the top over on Nikon Rumors, after you pass their top camera, it just changes to "*any Canon*." 8)


----------



## AmbientLight (May 8, 2012)

Way to go ScottyP ;D. I am slowly getting closer myself...


----------



## joemod (May 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> You could, of course, click the Members tab, view the member list, click Posts for a descending sort on that column, and see (or reasonably guess) all the 'break points' in the first 7-8 pages.
> 
> Naah, too easy.


Come on! Admit that you wanted all of us to see that you are the top poster! Yes, I bit the bait  (Kidding ofc). On a more serious note I noticed too many spam members. Isn't there a way to delete them?


----------



## ScottyP (May 10, 2012)

Well, now I hesitate to mention the party I threw to commemorate the event, but I will reconsider in a few days when the strippers finally go home.


----------



## takoman46 (May 10, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I hear that when you work your way all the way to the top over on Nikon Rumors, after you pass their top camera, it just changes to "*any Canon*." 8)



We need a "LIKE" button on this forum


----------



## prestonpalmer (May 10, 2012)

all forums need a LIKE button!


----------



## marekjoz (May 10, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> all forums need a LIKE button!



Here you are


----------



## takoman46 (May 10, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > all forums need a LIKE button!
> ...



(Click)  Um... It doesn't work... Should I contact tech support? lol 

Thanks!


----------



## marekjoz (May 10, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > prestonpalmer said:
> ...



This is only for those who truely LIKE. If you like only somehow it won't be clicked. Try to like more


----------

